# Diesels you crave



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just as with steamers, (my favorite was the _4-6-2/Vandy combo_) if you're a *diesel fan*, you have your favorites.
Here's mine...

In the _Mainline 'Road-Haul'_ category, my all-time favorite is the *SD7*.
Of the 188 SD7's built, (1952/53) the SP had 42 -- more than any other road.
The majority were freight haulers. Some were equipped with steam generators and split water/fuel tanks for passenger service. Many SP units were equipped with 'trash can' Gyralights.
Most SP's were configured short-hood-forward, although some were converted with 'ambi' controls for Road Switcher duty.
The first SP units were delivered in black with tiger stripes. A few years later, they were painted in Black Widow motif. Then, in the early '60's, they appeared in the Bloody Nose scheme. Some were still in heavy service around the Country as late as 2007. A few are still in Branchline service today.
I have _several_ in my livery -- with and without Gyralights.

In the _Modern Era_, I'm extremely partial to *Dash-8's & 9's*.
They'd be the staple of my livery if I modeled in the '90's, and they'd most certainly be painted in the NS _'Thoroughbred'_ motif.

Feel free to chime-in with _your_ favorites.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

My list:
Six axle - 
ALCO DL 109
Fairbanks Morse H24 66 Trainmaster

Four axle-
Please! Baldwin RF 16
EMD BL 2

Switcher-
ALCO HH600
GE "Ford" Center cab


Honerable mention-
EMD GP30, EJ&E Baldwin centercab, Fairbanks Morse Erie built


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

All of them? :laugh:

Hard to say really, but I like Alcos, especially the FA & PA.
Erie Builts and C-Liners.

Baldwin Sharknoses.

EMD Es. 

And the DD40AX :smokin:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

These are the two that run in my backyard and would love to have them on my layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> My list:
> Six axle -
> ALCO DL 109


You should check out Walthers. They are practically giving away their remaining Mainline DL-109's. About 70% off MSRP. I already have 4, or I'd pick up some more.

Easy DCC upgrade -- plug in your decoder of choice and add a resistor to the headlight.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

NAJ said:


> These are the two that run in my backyard and would love to have them on my layout.


Love that 9426!!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Close seconds...
• GP30
• Alligator RSD-15
• U50


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

My number 1 favorite diesel would be the sd70mac blue and yellow alaska railroad loco.

My 2nd would be the lovely ac6000. Even though it was never in the orange, yellow and green Burlington northern look, I still love the look of it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I love the old Alcos, especially the FAs and PAs.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> I love the old Alcos, especially the FAs and PAs.


 Yes! Classics for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I recently found a certain love for old GP7/9 & SD7/9 etc units, I guess because I have a sufficient number of more modern stuff now I find I need to back fill with older diesels for shortlines, switching operations and stuff...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

F units have always been my favourites. Although SD40's (straight 40's.....no dash) also have a place in my heart......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The only locomotive I know of that was built with chromed handrails, 2 Cooper- Bessimer engines.
Why has no one produced a model of these?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Old Hobo, whats the difference between a SD40 and a SD40-2? Most of my diesels are
SD40-2s. I remember when the rails were full of SD40-2s. I like F3s and F7s but I do not
have any premium ones. My F units were my first locos and they are Tyco and Bachmann.
They just sit on the layout.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

-2 series locomotives had different electronics and control equipment. The SD40 Dash 2 differed from the SD 40 because it had the long porches at either end and of course the modified electricals.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

I am a fan of steam first, but there are a few diesels that I think are very elegant. This Vossloh G18 four-axle single-cab freight locomotive is a beauty. It has a maximum output of 1.8MW and uses MTU's 8V 4000 R43 engine, which is compliant with EU Stage 3b emissions regulations.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

mopac said:


> Old Hobo, whats the difference between a SD40 and a SD40-2?


It gets even _more_ confusing...
Besides the 40 and 40-2, there's also the _40R_.
The differences (besides 12 to 17 years) were mainly electrical and internal, and some model manufacturers didn't/don't accurately reproduce the external changes, so having one may be analogous to having one of the others.
I have an Athearn that was boxed as a plain 40, (1966) but numbered as a 40R (1980).
I intend to utilize it as a 40, and renumber it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

And SD40-2T, the tunnel locos.
I have a few of these. Longer noses I think.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Tunnel units came in many variations -- short and long nose versions (on the same road).
With and without Locotrol.
With and without exhaust silencers.
With and without bulged dynamic brake blisters.
Either roof or underframe mounted bells.
Various horn placements.
Good luck finding an accurate reproduction that's correctly numbered or even _configured_.
It'd be fairly easy to say a particular unit is a tunnel version, and not have to prove it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My stuff is boxed right now but I looked in my inventory list. I don't have a few of the Ts.
Looks like just one. Its cottonbelt in SP colors (red nose) and #8322. Its a BB. I have not looked it up to see if it is numbered correctly. It is longer than a regular SD40-2. I have it listed as SD40T-2.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

mopac said:


> My stuff is boxed right now but I looked in my inventory list. I don't have a few of the Ts.
> Looks like just one. Its cottonbelt in SP colors (red nose) and #8322. Its a BB. I have not looked it up to see if it is numbered correctly. It is longer than a regular SD40-2. I have it listed as SD40T-2.


Cotton Belt tunnel units were in Bloody Nose paint.
One group was numbered 8322 to 8326.
Sounds like you have a winner.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like 8322 is a good number for a SD40T-2.

Here is 8323.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/rrpa_photos/40837/SSW 8323 Provo,Utah January 30,1993.jpg

Sure has a long nose.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks LS for checking


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The T&NO was another subsidiary of the SP.
But their diesels were painted and lettered SP only.
For some reason, only TNO _rolling stock_ was lettered with TNO reporting letters, and 'SP' was stenciled on also.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

From my pic, I need to paint the rear lower vents silver. I don't think mine are.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

mopac said:


> From my pic, I need to paint the rear lower vents silver. I don't think mine are.


Don't bother...
That photo is a exception... an anomaly.
In 99.99% of the photos I've seen, those panels are Lark Dark Gray -- same as the rest of the diesel.
They may have just come from a refit shop, and not been painted yet. Except for the tiger stripe, and the red hip-stripe on Black Widows, the SP was never known to 'jog-paint' their diesels.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks again L.S. I will leave it alone. When I get these converted to DCC, #8322
will be running with SP SD45 #9263. Its the only other 6 axle SP I have.

For your info, 8322 is athearn BB 4502. In case you run across one.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks again L.S. I will leave it alone. When I get these converted to DCC, #8322
> will be running with SP SD45 #9263.
> 
> For your info, 8322 is athearn BB 4502. In case you run across one.


Yes, consisting is awesome.
I have three SD7's, and two SD9's.
I consist them in threes and fours for long freight or coal drags -- up to 50 cars.
I also consist an F3/A Black Widow, an alligator RSD-15, and an SD40 as an 'odd triple' now and then. It's a hoot.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a bunch of BB to convert to DCC. I have done one athearn BB and it was fairly easy. I mainly have UP and MoPac locos. I do have 4 black widows. Love the scheme.
I have 2 GP9s, one a cotton belt, and a F7A and a F7b. They sure look nice together.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Kudos, mopac...
The hardest part is getting them speed-matched.
It took a friend a week or so to do it for me (I don't have my PowerCab or a layout yet). I run my trains at his place.
Very big basement layout.
I'm thinking of getting a U50 to stick in, but they're biggly expensive.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't have a single Geep...
But I really want a GP30 -- that killer profile!!
The SP had 18 of them.
I just can't find any in SP anywhere.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got a line on a pair of seperately numbered Atlas Silver RS11's in Black Widow.
Oorah!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

UPS delivery came right after dinner...
A late Christmas gift from out of state.
Atlas Gold RS11 in Black Widow, DCC, with ESU LokSound.
What a beauty!
I'd always liked the RS diesels, but they haven't been offered for quite some time -- at least not in SP, and certainly not in Black Widow!
Looks like the DC Atlas Silver RS11's I found on eBay can take a backseat.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I've always wanted a GP35 to add to my fleet. I see them go by on the mainline behind my work all the time on their way to the yard. When I was a kid, my favourite was always the F7 because they were the most common on the line past where I lived. My granddad and I would walk down the street to where the bridge went overhead and watched them speed past.

For my railroad, I have three F7's now, so it's kinda neat 

-J.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I've always wanted a GP35 to add to my fleet. I see them go by on the mainline behind my work all the time on their way to the yard. When I was a kid, my favourite was always the F7 because they were the most common on the line past where I lived. My granddad and I would walk down the street to where the bridge went overhead and watched them speed past.
> 
> For my railroad, I have three F7's now, so it's kinda neat
> 
> -J.


 That's half the fun for me, reliving memories in HO scale.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*GP30's!!*


----------

